# Schriftarten



## eXcalibur (31. Mai 2001)

Hi Leutz,

kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen und mir mal dagen wo ich Schriftarten runterladen kann???
Wäre echt klasse

Dankeschön,

eXcalibur


----------



## Quentin (31. Mai 2001)

http://www.fontz.de

http://www.google.de suche nach *"font download"* ===> viel spaß *g*

und sonst einfach mal die forum suchfunktion benutzen, da gibts bestimmt schon ein paar seiten 

gruß


----------



## eXcalibur (31. Mai 2001)

Die habe ich zuerst benutzt es war aber nichts hilfreiches dabei

Danke fontz.de ist genau das richtige


----------



## Klon (31. Mai 2001)

Ansonsten schau mal bei http://www.digitaldeath.de unter "Links" in den Teil "Typographie" da sind auch ein paar gute.

Das selbe gillt für die Liste auf http://www.deformat.de


----------



## Jarod (6. Juni 2001)

*tip*

wie wärs wenn ihr die besten font links mal unten in
eure tolle url liste machen würdet???

gruss

:: jarod ::


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Juni 2001)

na super hab hier ca 3000 schriften... was soll man damit?
hehe installiert mal 1000 oder so *llöll*.
ne aber wirklich, wenn man mal acdsee oder sonst nen betrachter mal drauf ansetzt, macht der schlapp nach nen paar fonts. und alle mal durchsehen... viel spass 

neeeeeeeeeäääääää


----------



## Jarod (6. Juni 2001)

*lol*

gibt genug fontviewer die den verschissenen windoof viewer
wie bisl c64er schrott aussehen lassen. 

ausserdem gibt es bst genug leuts die hier schon X-mal nach
irgendwelchen font sitez gefragt haben!

btw: hab 894 schriftarten installiert... ich denke davon
brauch ich im endeffekt nur 1/10 ... aber man weiss nie
wofür man den rest mal braucht!!! ;P

:: jarod @ nightshift ::


----------



## froedi (17. Juni 2001)

hi!

ich hab derzeit nur ca. 90 schriftarten installiert.
(bin aber fleißig am sammeln  )
den rest lagere ich in einem extra-ordner aus - kommt viel 
übersichtlicher. bei bedarf kann ich die einfach kurz nach-
installieren.

cu
froedi


----------



## Flame (11. Juli 2001)

*hmm*

schau mal in meine kleine oder große *g*link section. da haste so um die 40 links zu fontseiten.

da sind richtig gute dabei. auch aussergewöhnliche. viele wurden sogar im publisher angebriesen.

cya.

p.s. das soll keine eigenwerbung werden 
p.s.s. die site ist noch im aufbau. also wer hat lust zu helfen? bitte melden.

klick einfach auf den button.

frage! bei wem funzt der css style noch net. inner firma funzt es nämlich net. bei mir zu hause aber doch. *grml*


----------



## Blender (11. Juli 2001)

Die besten die ich kenne:

http://www.fontasy.de
http://www.fontz.de
http://www.getfonts.com

Ich hab zur Zeit ca. 200 Fonts davon so um die 70 installiert(+Windows-Standard)


----------



## eXcalibur (12. Juli 2001)

*au weia*

Thanx für die ganzen Antworten, werde jetzt wohl genug Schriftarten zusammenkriegen


----------



## matt (19. Oktober 2001)

*pixelfontz*

hi leutz!
hab jetzt die suche im forum angewendet, keinen gescheiten thread bisher gefunde, außer den hier. hab auch schon etliche fontsitez durch, aber überall kosten die fontz was... gipz denn im web keine kostenlosen pixelfontz? wenn ja, kann ma jemand linkz posten?

thx!
matt


----------



## NeoX (20. Oktober 2001)

*...*

suche den font von blair witch project...
hat den einer oder weiss einer wos den gibt???


----------



## Mindstorm (20. Oktober 2001)

kann mir jemand nen guten fontmanager empfehlen???

Thx

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## fischkrampf (20. Oktober 2001)

Ich hab da einen ziemlich geilen Fontmanager:

Er listet alle installierten Fonts mit einem frei wählbaren Beispieltext und Textgröße in einer HTML-Datei.

sehr nützlich...

Die Seite der Macher
Der Download 2.6 MB - für DSL kein problem


----------

